# émulateur & roms

## yoyo

Hello,

Je viens d'emerger abuse et j'ai des problèmes pour le lancer. En recherchant  des solutions sur le forum, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait utiliser un émulateur néo-géo pour jouer à metal slug (fait pas l'innocent DuF  :Wink:  ). Après plusieurs tentatives infructueuses pour lancer abuse, j'ai décidé d'installer un émulateur néo-géo. Lequel me conseillez-vous ?? Où trouver des roms pour linux ??

Yoyo

----------

## DuF

Moi je conseil xmame pour les jeux neogeo, marche très bien et tout et tout, les frontends pour xmame sont niquels par contre pour les roms je ne sais pas où il est possible d'en télécharger.

Sinon il est possible qu'on se connaisse mais qui es-tu yoyo ?

----------

## magnet

Roms for neogeo are often copyrighted,this is illegal and immoral to use it if you don t own the original rom.I'm sure you know that.

 :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

tu as le droit de parler en français hein  :Smile: 

Sinon bien sûr que yoyo sait qu'il n'a le droit de jouer aux jeux que si ils les possèdent en version originale. A mon avis doit pas en avoir beaucoup vu le prix des jeux neogeo  :Smile: 

----------

## magnet

dans un vieux mag , g vu qu il y avait qq roms gratuites.

a mon avis ca court pas les rues.

----------

## DuF

oué ça c'est clair, surtout que les jeux récents sortent toujours pour les consoles et en bornes d'arcades, comme The King Of Fighters....

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Moi je conseil xmame pour les jeux neogeo, marche très bien et tout et tout, les frontends pour xmame sont niquels par contre pour les roms je ne sais pas où il est possible d'en télécharger.
> 
> Sinon il est possible qu'on se connaisse mais qui es-tu yoyo ?

 

L'emerge xmame est parti !!!

Pour le reste (droits et copyrigth), je suis au courant. Et c'est bien vrai que les jeux coûtent très chers  :Crying or Very sad:  .

DuF, je m'excuse pour le doublon. La suite en privé ...

Merci à tous

----------

## px

meme si les roms sont copyrighté, je suis sûr qu'il y a moyen de trouver des infos dessus en lancant une recherche avec google, du type "mame roms" ou "free mame roms download" ou encore "mama roms download".

Je vous presise juste que c'est mieux d'acheter une neo-geo et de payer le jeu 700/800Frs, tout du moins du coté de la loi.

Perso je prefere m'acheter mon jeu et donner non seulement la tva a l'etat mais en plus payer les majors editeurs et toute la branche de distributions  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apolonius

Salut à tous!

Je suis fan d'émulation depuis quelques années, essayant sans relâche tous les emu sous nux et win$. 

et j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que le meilleur ému d'arcade était advancemame en mode svga. L'utilisation de la svgalib permet de générer des modelines parfaîtement adaptés à la resolution du jeux émulé mais aussi les fréquences de ballayage horiz et vert sont respectées dans la mesure du possible. C'est sensé minimiser le "tearing effect" que l'on rencontre parfois avec les ému sous X. Voir le site de advance mame pour + d'infos

Bien sûr advancemame est un peu fastidieux à configurer mais le résultat en vaut la chandelle. A signaler que chez moi,avec les versions de svgalib > 1.9.15, j'ai des freezes aléatoires. J'ai donc installé svgalib-1.9.15 manuellement (après l'avoir patché pour ma geforce3) et cela tourne nickel...

Sinon il y a de très bon sites pour trouver les roms mais j'hésite, pour des raisons de légalité, à les poster ici...

----------

## px

ca ne sert a rien de poster des liens, ici faut laisser un peu les gens chercher : ) C'est la philosophie linux. Par contre c'est toujours le bienvenu de donner son avis sur un prog et si jamais tu avais une ou deux maniere de faciliter la vie pour ceux qui veulent configurer ca facilement ca peut etre un plus non négligeable  :Wink: 

----------

## Apolonius

je suis pret à repondre à toute question précise concernant advancemame et advancemenu.

----------

## px

merci, je suis pas franchement ce qu'on peut appeler un joueur ce qui fait que je n'aurais surement pas l'occasion de te poser une question mais qui sait, si j'ai 5mn une fois et que je veux jouer a robot army  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

euh justement moi advancemame et advmenu j'avais un peu abandonné car j'arrivais à rien, en plus je joue sur ma télé avec la sortie TV, mais c'est vrai que le résultat n'est pas des plus satisfaisants par moment.

Si tu as une bonne adresse en français pour configurer advmame et advmenu je suis PRENEUR  :Smile: 

----------

## Apolonius

Perso je joue sur un très bon moniteur (mitsu740sb) avec un scanline double (donc freq Horiz multipliée par 2) dans la résolution d'origine et je suis extrèmement satisfait du résultat que je trouve bien + réaliste qu'avec xv et un effet d'anti-aliasing, même hardware.

Par contre si c'est ta sortie tv qui est foireuse (nvidia ?) je ne pense pas qu'avance mame et svgalib puissent faire des miracle.

----------

## px

tu peux toujours essayer de config le xfree pour te faire un bi screen independants en utilisant la sortie tv comme 2e ecran, ce qui fait que tu configure tout comme tu veut au niveau des frequences et tout. et il te suffit de lancer l'appli directement sur l'ecran de la tv.

----------

## DuF

euh non la sortie TV est très bien, mais vu que moi le jeu sur le moniteur en plein écran donne l'impression d'être en 320*240 bah sur la télé ça se voit moins, vu que la télé la qualité c'est moins bien et que je peux me mettre plus loin  :Smile: 

Sinon c'est quoi "scanline double", parce que là je vois pas trop à quoi ça sert, ce que ça apporte, etc...

----------

## Apolonius

oups je me suis trompé quand j'ai dit que le double scanline doublait la freq horiz, en fait il double le freq vert.

Le "concept" d'advancemame, c'est de rendre l'affichage du jeux émulé à la même reso et balayage que l'original. De cette façon, il n'y a pas de pixellisation, hormis l'effet de scanline du jeux original. Concrêtement, tu lances l'utilitaire de config video advv (advv -advmamec), tu faits F5 pour entrer la freq de ton jeu à émuler, tu appuis sur x pour activer le scanline double, plus qu'à selectionner le nouveau mode créé et à faire "enter", là tu dois centrer l'écran. C'est cette partie la plus délicate mais avec un peu d'expérience on s'en tire très bien.  

Essayez et dites-moi ce que vous pensez du résultat comparé à xmame   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

je n'ai pas l'outil advv, quelle version tu utilises de avdvancemame ?

Moi j'ai la 0.61.1 ce qui est loin d'être la dernière....

Je suis en train de regarder les possibilités de advancemame, effectivement rien que le scale2x pour metal slug est bluffant !Last edited by DuF on Fri Mar 28, 2003 1:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apolonius

j'utilise la  dernière, la 0.66. Les ebuilds sont foireux, de plus ils ne sont pas mis à jour... autant le faire sois-meme.

----------

## DuF

je suis en train de voir pour modifier un ebuild si jamais c'est possible, même si j'ai jamais fait, histoire que peut être cela puisse servir à d'autres.

----------

## jlg

vous devriez essayer epsxe.

On peu louer des jeux de playstation au club video et jouer avec   :Very Happy: 

et ca joue tres! tres! bien!

----------

